# Senior Members



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how do you become one? what specific criteria does one have to posses to be considered a senior member here at p-fury? and what benefits beyond a regular member does a senior member enjoy?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ICEE for Senior Member


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ X2


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

me too bitches, I'm an OG so why the snub!

Is it because I called you bitches?



r1dermon said:


> how do you become one? what specific criteria does one have to posses to be considered a senior member here at p-fury? and *what benefits beyond a regular member does a senior member enjoy?*


GG sends you weekly nudes of himself....or you could just PM for updates like me.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Pman for senior member


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you PM for updates? wtf dude...i was not aware...i want in on this pickle party, wtf.

btw, true with the OG. if jewelz was here he'd hook it up with the phat OG sig line. BLOU!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ X2


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

go back to your corner P-Man! time out's not over yet!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I'm in the corner Mr. Smarty... on my laptop.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You have to be an ex-mod, or an ex-contributor to valuable topics hobby wise, or a fundamental provider of valuable information relating to piranhas. If you dont fit any of the above criteria, dont worry there is still hope. All you got to do is provide oral copulation to any 3 of the team P-fury members. Im sure that wont be any problem for the OP.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> You have to be an ex-mod, or an ex-contributor to valuable topics hobby wise, or a fundamental provider of valuable information relating to piranhas. If you dont fit any of the above criteria, dont worry there is still hope. All you got to do is provide oral copulation to any 3 of the team P-fury members. Im sure that wont be any problem for the OP.


Sadly you know that information from already doing it


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

False. When me and Piranha_Man were in the padded room, we were heading down to the mess hall to hustle a few cigarettes for Bawb2u and the Aryan Brotherhood. Bawb said he had a good link on pure cocaine from his New Jersey connection and that we were guranteed a piece of the action if we can move 13 cartons of smokes before roll call next month.

Anyways, as we were heading down to the mess hall we heard from Smokey that Officer R0nin was handing out extra steak at chow if we slipped him a bump of mawi mawi from Bawbs connections. We said no problem. We met in the mess hall with Officer R0nin and he said we could have first dibs on extra steak tommorow at chow.

So yeah, the next morning arrives and me and Piranha Man were heading down to chow. As we are heading down to chow, Piranha Man gets called a "honky" by a black inmate who Piranha Man had ripped off for his radio last month when the race riots had broken out. We ended up stabbing this clown until the COs came with pepper bullets.

Flash back few hours later, me and Piranha Man are in the hole, wonderin' if well ever get out. Few days passed and finally we were let out into our tiny exercise cages. Thats where we met ICEE. For being in the hole so long, we wondered why inmate ICEE was so happy. He told us he had a sure fire way to get out of the padded room and get in with the guards good. He explained how he orally copulated Officer R0nin in exchange for an early release from the hole.

I took one look at Piranha Man and we both beat ICEE so bad for being a fagat that he lost most of his teeth. Few weeks later, out of no where Officer R0nin ended up letting me and Piranha Man out of the hole early for absolutely no reason. It turned out that by knocking ICEE's teeth out, the oral copulation that he recieved was 10 times better, and he had never felt such a sensation before. Go figure!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^ hahahahaha !!!!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Bahahahaha


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

well, it was a serious question...copulation aside.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This site has gotten absolutely silly lately.

We must all be bored.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Grosse Gurke is on his way to his computer to answer your question right now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

The senior members group is to acknowledge past moderators who contributed their time to the site, yet have choosen to step down for their own reasons. Even though they are no longer mods, the team still wishes to thank them for the work they have done.

Then theres the OG award, it is aimed at recognizing the members who have shown loyalty to this site through a long term membership and active participation. To get this award, the member must have been a member for greater than 2 years. In addition, the member must have compiled at least 1000 posts.

If you have not received your award and would like one please feel free to contact me and I will get you the award tag


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

R1, we're also considering bringing in members who have a positive past and that have been beneficial to the site. The member would get nominated by a mod and then every mod would vote. This is still in discussion but I'm hoping we start it cause there are plenty of members who have been more beneficial to the site than me.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> R1, we're also considering bringing in members who have a positive past and that have been beneficial to the site. The member would get nominated by a mod and then every mod would vote. This is still in discussion but I'm hoping we start it cause there are plenty of members who have been more beneficial to the site than me.


Oh lordy....
watch them words change the actions of some around here now............


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Grosse Gurke is on his way to his computer to answer your question right now.












We are considering a HOF style nomination and vote.	Maybe we have the current senior members as the voters....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Grosse Gurke is on his way to his computer to answer your question right now.












We are considering a HOF style nomination and vote.	Maybe we have the current senior members as the voters....
[/quote]

I'm game for a vote....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey mods if your going to have a vote, leave my name out of this one. Im going to standby and let another member have my spot, thats just the type of guy I am. Lot of passion and a lot of class.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Hey mods if your going to have a vote, leave my name out of this one. Im going to standby and let another member have my spot, thats just the type of guy I am. Lot of passion and a lot of class.


I would ask you to reconsider Mr. Tanner but I know that once you make a decision you stand behind it.

What we are thinking is one vote a year. Maybe add 2 or 3 a year. There will be a minimum length of time on the site (we are thinking 5 years), be helpful in the hobby forums, and have a positive attitude.

We are talking about having a private forum for the Sr. members...or maybe just invite them into the team room. Not sure yet.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey mods if your going to have a vote, leave my name out of this one. Im going to standby and let another member have my spot, thats just the type of guy I am. Lot of passion and a lot of class.


I would ask you to reconsider Mr. Tanner but I know that once you make a decision you stand behind it.

What we are thinking is one vote a year. Maybe add 2 or 3 a year. There will be a minimum length of time on the site (we are thinking 5 years), be helpful in the hobby forums, and have a positive attitude.

*We are talking about having a private forum for the Sr. members...or maybe just invite them into the team room. Not sure yet.*[/quote]

That would be great idea........I do have alot more suggestions for site eventually-Kinda kick myself in the ass for wanting off staff-But it is what it is now..........
Five years seems kinda long-People tend to get "burnt" out before that term would be up it seems-But thats your decision.
I like the idea though man...overall seems like it could work out....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think you've got a good idea there GG...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds alright


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i also like that idea...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> That would be great idea........I do have alot more suggestions for site eventually-Kinda kick myself in the ass for wanting off staff-But it is what it is now..........
> Five years seems kinda long-People tend to get "burnt" out before that term would be up it seems-But thats your decision.
> I like the idea though man...overall seems like it could work out....


It is a long time....but if we are going to open this up to members that have not been on our staff.....I want it to be pretty exclusive. This is the pfury HOF...and we are only going to allow a few members in a year....longevity on the site should be considered.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think 5 years is that long since I've been here since 06 and this summer will be my 5 years in August. It may sound long time wise but we have plenty people here who have been here years longer then me that would qualify.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I hear ya guys.........I understand what your saying


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

<-- 6 years

hey...just sayin


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> <-- 6 years
> 
> hey...just sayin


Put a stick in it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im pretty certain that in 6 years i've never been banned or suspended...most likely warned a few times, but never sent to the padded room.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> im pretty certain that in 6 years i've never been banned or suspended...most likely warned a few times, but never sent to the padded room.


lol
Just refrence to your title was all........


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i know i was just pointing out a useless fact for funzies and a possible lawl from bored people with an easy sense of humor.









im not sure i'd want to be a "senior member" anyway...people might get me confused with GG when they see the word "senior".


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> i also like that idea...


Glad its a good idea, its a b_ack51 idea for the HOF voting.









My original idea was mods to vote people in like media voting in baseball hof, but senior members is a good idea to. Kinda like the motorcycle gang voting people in.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont know how some others feel but i dont think 5 years is a valid time frame. 5 years puts people into the luck of the draw category and whether they signed up at the right time or not. i know we have some great members who deserve the title and i also feel some long term commitment should be met to be a senior member. but i think 2 years is sufficient enough for that. if you want to be exclusive just place a limit on how many may become senior members per each year. the most deserving members will get the vote and become senior members. i just dont see 5 years being fair when you have some people who busted their buts for 2 years breeding several species of P's or helping countless new members their entire time here get skipped over for someone who has been off and on for 5 years. both of which could be deserving members but still 5 years just seems extreme.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont think so...there are plenty of members who have been here two years and then up and left. and then there's me.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

excuse me while i formulate a exit strategy in that case


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Hey, I've never been banned and only suspended once for calling some one a Dick Nose.

Grape Popsicles are so good.









Tops bitches


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

If 5 years were the minimum, the very first induction would have to be a lot more than 2 or 3 people. Otherwise it will go on for years inducting the guys who joined in '03, '04, '05, since they're over 5 years already and there are a lot of good members to choose from from those years.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If you didnt join in 2003, 2004, or 2005 aka the "P-fury glory years" according to most OGs, have some respect and dont even ASK to be a senior member. K?

Any join year after 2005 you are a n00b and can consider yourself a n00b for the rest of your stay here. K?

Im a 2006 and out of respect, I would never classify myself as a senior member. Maybe its the passion and class that is flowing through my blood. Lots of passion and a lot of class over here. I has it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Since the title is "senior members" I think 5 years is reasonably. Any less an you are still relativly new here. The title is about dedication to the site and knowledge about this hobby so if you have been here 2 years stick around for another 3 and you can qualify.

Im not sure why everybody takes things liek this soo serious. Personally I don't care what my reputation is on an internet fish forum. I wouldn't cry myself to sleep at night if I dropped a rep point. Sure havign some recognized title could be cool but if not life will go on.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

i know my join date says 2005, but actually i have been here since 2003.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the ideas of the timeline, guidelines, etc like mentioned before its still in discussion. We're still determing the requirements that need to be met before even becoming a senior member. Nothing is concrete yet and is just an idea we have.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

<----- 2003

I think there should be somethin for the guys that were here during the glory years









Crazy me and danny agree on something


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

The glory year was 07.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

07-08 for me.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

speakyourmind was the sh*t


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you don't know who Fido was and how his name got to be Fido, you're a noob.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> If you don't know who Fido was and how his name got to be Fido, you're a noob.


I miss that Bastard


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fido and Jiggy.

ours one out:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have no clue who Fido is, but I am familiar with jiggy after looking up his profile and reading his antics.

This place needs more characters.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol DT we have you for character and u should be able to findout about fido if u found jiggy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Since the title is "senior members" I think 5 years is reasonably. Any less an you are still relativly new here. The title is about dedication to the site and knowledge about this hobby so if you have been here 2 years stick around for another 3 and you can qualify.
> 
> Im not sure why everybody takes things liek this soo serious. *Personally I don't care what my reputation is on an internet fish forum.* I wouldn't cry myself to sleep at night if I dropped a rep point. Sure havign some recognized title could be cool but if not life will go on.


real fuuuckin talk


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If you don't know who Fido was and how his name got to be Fido, you're a noob.


I miss that Bastard
[/quote]

I'd like to see cueball come back.
That was one funny f*cker.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I know what you _say_...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I seriously doubt new members read a post and then went and searched someones profile to see what their reputation score was before considering the advice. The more naive would probably look at the post count...but I would say the vast majority would wait for a few people to chime in. If you are dealing with a serious injury or illness...deciding what filter to invest in....figuring out how many fish you can fit in a tank....pretty much any question you would take the time to ask on an internet forum....you are going to wait for a few members to chime in. It would be pretty reckless to just jump at the first advice you are given...no matter how high the persons reputation score is.

IF we open this up...it is not going to be something that is going to be easy to achieve. It isnt going to be just a given once you reach 5 years. This is about a body of work in respect to this forum. You dont induct a running back into the NFL HOF for one or two good seasons.

There is no time restriction to become a member of the team...so really....if you are that good....then the 5 years wouldnt be an issue.

The other thing we could do is just make everyone that has been here over say....4 years...a senior member and create a different title (PFury HOF of something) to differentiate those members that have been instrumental in the direction of this forum. Either way...we will have one very exclusive group on this site that will require more then just time on the forum to get in.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

All I can say is that if I'm not made a "Senior Member" I'm gonna whine like a newborn baby!









J/K








p.s. GG... If ya didn't see any flaws in the rep point thing... why'd ya take it down?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

maybe it should be a voted thing...like with the monthly POTM and MOTM...have criteria that people need to meet and have people nominate if they meet those criteria then everyone votes for one a month

idk just a thought


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Senior membership trolololololol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wonder what we can obsess on after the Senior Membership thingy is taken care of...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

obsess?? you mean complain


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I say "_puh-tay-to_..." you say "_puh-tah-to_..."


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

no i say "french-fry"


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I didn't bother reading the thread but I miss you all.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome back Mettle...where ya been?

ps
<<-----has it already been 6 years?!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Planning world domination. It's a slow process.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigga 
29 Sep 2008 - 22:05 
mettle is a douche..i cant even post anymore..and yes jim bob had a crush on me but i turned him down and he went over to the No Solicitation Allowed


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Haven't seen that axe slingin' scientologist in a long time!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> maybe it should be a voted thing...like with the monthly POTM and MOTM...have criteria that people need to meet and have people nominate if they meet those criteria then everyone votes for one a month
> 
> idk just a thought


terrible thought.










The problem with this is the popularity vote. We need to find voters who will vote for the right reason, not because they want to vote for their friend.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

u wunna fight b_ack lol









fair enough reason though


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Buck you will be eligible for senior membership in 2015.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i could careless...im no where near senior....i was just throwing ideas out...you know..being part of the solution not the problem


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> u wunna fight b_ack lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it, meet at Raising Canes in Hilliard.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

hahaha i was just there yesterday...raising caines then went to Dave and Buster


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

maybe make it so that the OP of an ON-topic thread (help my piranhas are dying) is the only one that can give positive feedback...

just thinking out loud. kind of like, hey this guy really helped me...+1!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> p.s. GG... If ya didn't see any flaws in the rep point thing... why'd ya take it down?


It wasnt that there were flaws...we took it down because so many people put way too much stock in it. We have had the same argument about post count.....but when we removed post count from AQHU....people whined about that. This is a fish forum....if we cant make it fun then what is the point? Giving rep points was supposed to be fun...not serious. Keeping post count is supposed to be fun...not serious. Allowing signatures and avatars is supposed to be fun....not serious.

So sure....there were flaws....but who cares?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Well said.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> p.s. GG... If ya didn't see any flaws in the rep point thing... why'd ya take it down?


It wasnt that there were flaws...we took it down because so many people put way too much stock in it. We have had the same argument about post count.....but when we removed post count from AQHU....people whined about that. This is a fish forum....if we cant make it fun then what is the point? Giving rep points was supposed to be fun...not serious. Keeping post count is supposed to be fun...not serious. Allowing signatures and avatars is supposed to be fun....not serious.

So sure....there were flaws....but who cares?
[/quote]

So that means your making me a senior member then GG! Thanks







I didn't read GG's post since it's the same sh*t over and over again..BTW Jiggy was a true baller MoFo lost his Beemer in a poker game...Who's yo Daddy!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

2002


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol
I'm bitchy tonight...

Must be a senior thing......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_Senior Bitch... _


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Youngers always givin sh*t









lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Can you guys please take your flirting to PM? Or is derailing a thread part of the requirments for being a senior member? Judging by you Skirmish, I guess it is.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Can you guys please take your flirting to PM? Or is derailing a thread part of the requirments for being a senior member? Judging by you Skirmish, I guess it is.


who are you to question me......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah-
Like it wasn't derailed long before me..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

It's Shake n Bake I helped


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mumble mumble... so and so, this and that... "_senior membership_..." murmer murmer mumble... babble...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Mumble mumble... so and so, this and that... "_senior membership_..." murmer murmer mumble... babble...
























I lol'd. Hard.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So back on track...what are you talking about here Senior member? 
Who is one or are you recommending there be a listing.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

This is a great idea, there are few still active members who deserve to be recognized as seniors.

The 5yr criteria is a good but there should be the odd exception but thats up to the voters.

Having mods and senior members vote is how it should be.

Only staff have a say in who gets to be a mod so they should also be the ones who determine who becomes a senior, and then a vote with current senior members.

These are just my opinions but the ideas mentioned so far seem fair.

There is no way to please everyone but I'm sure you guys will figure something out.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea...I know I haven't been around in about 6-9 months but there are still those few faithful members here consistently since I've been here.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, whadaya guys think about doing something with the "Senior Membership" thing?

Maybe leave it to a nomination thing... and/or a vote...
How 'bout only make it available to members who have been here for 5+ years?

I dunno... just tossing out a few ideas...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Member since 2004...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

04


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

2003 is when it all began


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> 04


December?

lol Noobs.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

pffft!i was on here for like a year before i joined


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

all noobs. Feb 03 bitches. You know how many reach arounds I had to give GG to get that join date.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you think he'd change my join date if i offered to play flight of the bumblebees on his skin flute?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> you think he'd change my join date if i offered to play flight of the bumblebees on his skin flute?


Under a minute, 12 months+. Over a minute, 3 months, MAX. Better warm up.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude i can slobber like a neopolitan mastiff...no problem. gonna be interesting getting out to oregon though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> dude i can slobber like a neopolitan mastiff...no problem. gonna be interesting getting out to oregon though.


Damn
Better jump on this one....lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, here's an idea...

Let's talk about doing something with the Senior Membership thingy... then rack up 6 pages about it!









But seriously... what'd ya think of Lady Gaga's entrance on the red carpet for the Grammy's?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

[email protected]° said:


> View attachment 199570


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

She made her entrance in a big plastic egg!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Some of you guys if you get selected, will not only be senior members online, but senior citizens in real life too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^ZING!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hell yeah... 
10% off at participating restaurants!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> She made her entrance in a big plastic egg!


One red carpet in a meat dress, one in an egg, two more red carpets she'll be a Denny's grand Slam Breakfast..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> She made her entrance in a big plastic egg!


One red carpet in a meat dress, one in an egg, two more red carpets she'll be a Denny's grand Slam Breakfast..
[/quote]

That's hilarious!









Just need some hashbrowns and a side of toast, eh?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey big Pickle
Whats up with this.....any progress....Just tossed under the rug or what.........


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I put up a forum...can you see it?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As far determining the membership....lets discuss in the forum.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> As far determining the membership....lets discuss in the forum.


I can not view Jeff...Hook me up damnit


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Let me know if that worked


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Let me know if that worked


Yeppers
I'm in finally.....lol

Thanks Jeff


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I have an '03 join date for sale. I might be willing to trade for an 18"+ monster rhom.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> I have an '03 join date for sale. I might be willing to trade for an 18"+ monster rhom.


It will be discussed....
we are gonna have to talk this through......Gives us time..I'll keep up on this though........

I could use 18 inch rhom
let me know when you want my addy to send it out


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> I could use 18 inch rhom
> let me know when you want my addy to send it out


Yea, I think you got it backwards. I give you the '03 join date and you give me the 18" rhom.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> I could use 18 inch rhom
> let me know when you want my addy to send it out


Yea, I think you got it backwards. I give you the '03 join date and you give me the 18" rhom.
[/quote]

WTF-









You keep that 03 join date...I dont need it...lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry GG...it's not working for me...i can't seem to find this hidden forum of yours.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

youe not old enough


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> sorry GG...it's not working for me...i can't seem to find this hidden forum of yours.


i think the forum is only for current senior members and mods. plus you probably can't get in, we have a real high white fence.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> sorry GG...it's not working for me...i can't seem to find this hidden forum of yours.


i think the forum is only for current senior members and mods. plus you probably can't get in, we have a real high white fence.








[/quote]

From what I hear GG put in an 8ft privacy fence when you started upper cutting MoFo's back in 06-07....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> sorry GG...it's not working for me...i can't seem to find this hidden forum of yours.


i think the forum is only for current senior members and mods. plus you probably can't get in, we have a real high white fence.








[/quote]

Can you view the topic in there?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no fence is too high for me. that's no joke. plus, how did GG do all that from his hoveround?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Theres this one forum on here that all the mods discuss the forum's issues. RNR used to stick up for me all the time in that forum, even joedizzle a couple times.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> sorry GG...it's not working for me...i can't seem to find this hidden forum of yours.


i think the forum is only for current senior members and mods. plus you probably can't get in, we have a real high white fence.








[/quote]

Can you view the topic in there?
[/quote]

i dont even know what forum you're talking about. GG has kicked me out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> sorry GG...it's not working for me...i can't seem to find this hidden forum of yours.


i think the forum is only for current senior members and mods. plus you probably can't get in, we have a real high white fence.








[/quote]

Can you view the topic in there?
[/quote]

i dont even know what forum you're talking about. GG has kicked me out.
[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

...yeah i still can't see it...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

theres one forum which is even more exclusive than the mod's one. its called His Majesty's Boudoir of sins.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> theres one forum which is even more exclusive than the mod's one. its called *His Majesty's Boudoir of sins*.



Abandon hope all ye who enter here​


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> sorry GG...it's not working for me...i can't seem to find this hidden forum of yours.


i think the forum is only for current senior members and mods. plus you probably can't get in, we have a real high white fence.








[/quote]

Can you view the topic in there?
[/quote]

i dont even know what forum you're talking about. GG has kicked me out.
[/quote]
Me too







I was kinda hoping he didn't realize we could see as it seemed that way based on the forums description.


----------

